# What mix do you think Chance is?



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello! :wave: I've seen a couple of these on here and thought 'Why not?'  

So, anyways, I adopted Chance from our county dog pound when he was 7 weeks old. I was told that he was a "Boston terrier/Dachshund/Min Pin" mix, but I do not see any of these breeds in him! What kind of mix do y'all think he could be? 

He weighs about 8-10 lbs and is a bit less than knee high. He is very intelligent and hyper with tons and tons of energy! He is muscular for a little dog, as well. Also, he is now 10 months old!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

More pictures


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Puppy pictures!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I see pit bull and lab mix? How big is Chance?

ETA: Only 10 lbs?!?! HE LOOKS LIKE A 25-35 LBS DOG OOPS LOL.

Maybe not pittie then bahahaha. But he has such a bully breed face!!


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

He is so cute. If he only weighs 10 lbs and is 10 mos he is small breed. I would say he is probably a little bit of all those breeds and more. He looks like he could have a little pitt in him but not sure. I have a pup that everyone thinks looks like a lab mix but he is small breed too.


----------



## Vesla (Mar 26, 2013)

Size and appearance make me think patterdale Terrier.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Teehee! Everyone thinks he is part pit bull! When he was a baby, he looked kind of like our APBT's mini me! LOL


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

victorino545 said:


> He is so cute. If he only weighs 10 lbs and is 10 mos he is small breed. I would say he is probably a little bit of all those breeds and more. He looks like he could have a little pitt in him but not sure. I have a pup that everyone thinks looks like a lab mix but he is small breed too.



It is so funny how they resemble much larger breeds! I think they look like a downsized/mini version, LOL


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Vesla said:


> Size and appearance make me think patterdale Terrier.



Hm, I actually don't think I've seen one of those! Googling the breed now! lol


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Actually check out minature staffy bull terriers-- if you google it he looks pretty close (espec that of one of the puppy pics)... and its a little bully -- mixed with a touch of something else ...


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

OH my GOSH he is so cute! He looks like a mini version of a full grown bully-breed mix, but he is so small. I just love him  

I really have no good guesses...I'm at a loss on this one!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for the input, everyone!  I will try to take side pics of him if that might help!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> OH my GOSH he is so cute! He looks like a mini version of a full grown bully-breed mix, but he is so small. I just love him
> 
> I really have no good guesses...I'm at a loss on this one!



Thanks so much!  I just adore my little man! Lol


----------



## Vesla (Mar 26, 2013)

Here you go: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/patterdaleterrier.htm


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Vesla said:


> Here you go: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/patterdaleterrier.htm


Thanks!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

More pictures! (Can't get them to upload to my Photobucket, so back to adding attachments, LOL!) These pictures show him in different angles, and show his size.  

Also, Chance is on a tie out in the pictures because we are working on building a new back porch and he wanted to play outside, but we didn't want him to get hurt.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks like he has Bully breed in him to me as well. He is cute!.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you!  A lot of people have told me he looks like a mini version of a bully breed LOL


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

I just wanted to post this one because it's so darn cute! This is what Chance does when I talk to him or make funny sounds.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Chance is just so adorable! 

My childhood mix dog was all black with 4 white tipped paws and a teeny speck of white on his chest that you could hardly see. He was all of 12 pounds full grown. He looked very much like Chance ... and was supposed to be a Terrier mix from a litter on a farm. He lived to be 17. After seeing the photo's of a Patterdale Terrier ... I am almost convinced that could be in the mix of both "Chance" and my "Blacky"(RIP). 

(Thanks for that link .... 57 years later I finally see a dog that looks like my childhood one! Lol! )


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Chance is just so adorable!
> 
> My childhood mix dog was all black with 4 white tipped paws and a teeny speck of white on his chest that you could hardly see. He was all of 12 pounds full grown. He looked very much like Chance ... and was supposed to be a Terrier mix from a litter on a farm. He lived to be 17. After seeing the photo's of a Patterdale Terrier ... I am almost convinced that could be in the mix of both "Chance" and my "Blacky"(RIP).
> 
> (Thanks for that link .... 57 years later I finally see a dog that looks like my childhood one! Lol! )


Thank you!  Wow, that does seem to be likely. I'd never heard of a patterdale, much less seen one, lol.. What we have mostly around here are beagles, hounds, etc... The area I live in is big on hunting, lol. Anything is possible, however and I'm definitely open to the possibility  I'd say you're right and there is a bit of patterdale somewhere in the line.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

That dog is 10lbs?!?! wow!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> That dog is 10lbs?!?! wow!


Yep, he is! His personality isn't, though... There's a reason his nickname is Dynamite!!!! Lol


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I would think there's a bit of staffy in there somewhere.

Wait! 10 lbs?!?! Now I have no idea, lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My vote is on some kind of rat terrier mix - or just a generic fiest. ESPECIALLY with what you said about lots of hunting dogs being around.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's a definite toss up. See, the pound started out saying the litter was "boxer/labs" then that they were "boston terrier/dachshund/min pins" 

Chance's siblings were 2 chocolate with green eyes, one black and tan(that one kind of looked like a min pin), and his sister had shepherd markings. So, it's kind of like a surprise litter, I suppose. 

I will see if I can find photos of them


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Feists:









Black.









Brown









fading tan









Black and tan.

The colors are honestly endless. THAT said, all a feist is, is a small terrierish dog that hunts squirrels. They may be bred to each other forever, but they're not really a BREED, just a type.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

These pictures were taken by the volunteers so the pups could be adopted. 









Looking at the female, I'd say her markings are SIMILAR to some shepherds... Oops. lol


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Feists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black does look a lot like him... I've heard of people talking about feists around here, but figured they were a mix of dogs for hunting, which it seems so. I knew they weren't a breed, persay... Never seen one in person, but heard of them being sold all the time lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

AlexandraNicole said:


> The black does look a lot like him... I've heard of people talking about feists around here, but figured they were a mix of dogs for hunting, which it seems so. I knew they weren't a breed, persay... Never seen one in person, but heard of them being sold all the time lol


It's kind of odd, actually. Rat terriers are feists and very much a breed, but they were developed the same way the feists still being used today are. Which is as a general all purpose small game hunting/treeing/whatever dog. And even the ones who aren't 'purebred' per se, are usually several generations in from the mixing of the original breeds. They're just bred soley for ability, rather than physical standard.

That said, I've never seen a sable one.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

CptJack said:


> It's kind of odd, actually. Rat terriers are feists and very much a breed, but they were developed the same way the feists still being used today are. Which is as a general all purpose small game hunting/treeing/whatever dog. And even the ones who aren't 'purebred' per se, are usually several generations in from the mixing of the original breeds. They're just bred soley for ability, rather than physical standard.
> 
> That said, I've never seen a sable one.


Wow, that's pretty interesting. Like a general, all around hunter. Never would've figured it, lol. I know a lot of hunters that won't use a crossbred dog (my dad is one of them. If it's not beagle, it's nothing lol.), so I wasn't sure exactly what they were. 

Hmm... Wonder where the sable coloring could've came from in that litter. I know I'll never know what makes Chance what he is and it doesn't matter in the long run, but it's kind of fun to try and work it out lol


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My dog is a 20lbs dachshund mix and the "long" bones in his leg are waaaay shorter than Chance's!! I have no idea what my dog is other than dachshund, and all I've got on Chance is that he's a very high percentage adorable!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> My dog is a 20lbs dachshund mix and the "long" bones in his leg are waaaay shorter than Chance's!! I have no idea what my dog is other than dachshund, and all I've got on Chance is that he's a very high percentage adorable!


Thank you!!! I bet your dog is adorable as well!


----------

